# MoinMoin on 10.2 Release Installation Trouble



## C.D. MacEachern (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi, I'm having trouble getting MoinMoin to run on the 10.2 release. I'm sure it should, given that it is the wiki of choice for some FreeBSD wiki sites. I've followed the instructions exactly as found on: https://moinmo.in/HowTo/FreeBSDQuick . However, I keep getting 403 errors when I try to access the wiki at '127.0.0.1/mywiki' 

Could someone tell me at what point I went wrong? I've installed the wiki on both CentOS and Ubuntu 14.04 before, using the install instructions from that site and they worked fine, so I'm guessing there is something changed from 9.1 (target of tutorial) to 10.2? 

Any help on this would be appreciated greatly. Just switched to FreeBSD last week, and I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## tingo (Oct 8, 2015)

Well, that is the problem. A lot of things in the world and  with FreeBSD has changed sine FreeBSD 9.1. The instructions you refer to talks about an old version of Apache, perhaps it is using old version of the rest too? If you followed the instructions to the letter, it might not work. You need to tells us more details.
Also, webservers have logs. Usually, one can learn quite a bit from these logs by reading through them.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 8, 2015)

You overlooked something:


> NOTE: This tutorial does not work on FreeBSD 10.2 Release. The instructions repeated exactly from this tutorial leads to 403 errors.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 8, 2015)

talsamon said:


> You overlooked something:


This was added today shortly before the post, so was most likely the OP.

Do you see any errors in Apache's logs? The default location for Apache's error log is /var/log/httpd-error.log on FreeBSD.


----------

